# Hello All



## norwintd (Feb 25, 2007)

Well since i just posted my first question i guess i should also post an intro. 

My name is Todd Leighty I am the Production Technology/ Technical Director for Norwin School District in PA. 
I was just hired back in the fall after working the past 6 years at Seton Hill University as a shop supervisor and master carpenter for the theatre program there. 
I am responsible for all tech aspects of the high school productions currently 4 a year. I am also responsible for the lighting and sound systems in all the performing spaces in the districts seven buildings. 

Looking forward to spending more time then i probably should on here in the future.
thanks
-t


----------



## soundlight (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That sounds like a broad job description there. I'm sure that it keeps you on your toes as to what is happening in the district!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Van (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah ! Let's hear it for spending my time than we should here ! Welcome aboard ! Does sound like a huge job, but hey that's what keeps us interested right ?


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth! I started working at a school district taking care of the high schools' productions and productions in the middle schools and elementary schools. Scheduling all those productions, so I could do them all was very interesting! It was quickly determined that there was no way for one person to do all that. I was so burned out after the first 9 weeks!! Let's hope that things aren't so crazy for you and things go smoothly.

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Don't get me started on schools... Every time I read things like this it becomes SO obvious the differences in the systems here and over in the states. You at least have some technical personnel. We got nothing.


----------

